# HELP: Building an indoor aviary for 2 canaries



## Canaries9987 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello and welcome to my first post. 

I've had 2 canaries for about three months and have let them have the free roam of the sit room and bedroom and they do go back in the cage (moderate size) after a while and are quite good at that. 

The problem I've came to deal with is that I work 12 hour shifts and really can't be bothered with all the mess they create up and down my curtains, on my carpet, down the tv and everywhere they go basically. I'm coming in from a full shift and having to clean up it and I've been trying to think of a way to solve this and I've came up with building an indoor aviary.

The measurements are 4' length 4' width 8' height.

Is it just a simple method of using 2x2 timber and some wire mesh with chipboards on the sides that are against the wall (side and back)? I have some spare carpet from when I got my carpets and I am going to use that for the floor base. 

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*If it was me...

I wouldn't use 2x2 too ugly and heavy,2x1 is plenty.Chipboard not necessary either...white faced hardboard will show the birds off better while protecting your walls...as will painting the wire black.The floor wants something easy clean on it.

On all my structures I have included a cage front...much easier to slot a water container between the bars than opening doors.See below.*


----------

